#ubuntu-news 2009-12-30
<cjohnston> cody-somerville: ping
<cody-somerville> cjohnston, pong
<cjohnston> hey.. can you look at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/164758 - I don't use Xubuntu so I don't know if the screenshot still needs to be fixed
<cjohnston> please
<azteech> don't know if you all have room for recipes - but, if you do - take a look at one for installfest finger food, or any type of linux party/conference - thought these looked cute - and easy - http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Cream-Cheese-Penguins/Detail.aspx
#ubuntu-news 2009-12-31
<cody-somerville> cjohnston, it does still need to be updated.
<cjohnston> ok.. thanks cody-somerville
#ubuntu-news 2010-01-01
<internalkernel> Happy New Year!
#ubuntu-news 2010-01-03
<nhandler> johnc4510 and tyche: Team Reports will be in this UWN
<tyche> Thanks.  I warned johnc4510 that you were trying to get them.
<johnc4510> nhandler: great....add it when you get done....you've got plenty of time
<nhandler> My team report script is almost complete. I just need to have it remove empty team reports and fix CammelCase issues. Should I add it to a wiki.u.c/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter wiki page or should I just upload it to a bzr branch (owned by the UWN team) ?
<tyche> You've usually put it right in the wiki, haven't you?
<myrtlebeachbums> Fix camel backs before posting? That's crazy talk. ;)
<tyche> nhandler: Don't listen to him.  His fingers are worn down from fixing johnc4510's.  Hee hee
<myrtlebeachbums> LOL
<nhandler> tyche: I'm talking about the actual script, not the report
<tyche> Ah!  The script should probably go on Launchpad, someplace.
<nhandler> tyche: Ok. I'll throw it in a bzr branch owned by the UWN team
<tyche> Just let people know how to access it.
<tyche> Not ALL of us know how to use bzr
<nhandler> tyche: I'll update the UWN template to mention how to access the script (which will include a README)
<tyche> Good idea
<tyche> Just remember, people like me are stupid.  We need complete directions.  Hee hee
<nhandler> tyche: Let me see if I can get the script to correct camelcases and then I'll push it
<tyche> kk
<johnc4510> nhandler: how are we coming on the team reports?'
<nhandler> johnc4510: They are about done. I'm about to preview them in a sandbox to remove the camelcases (I couldn't get the script to handle those). Give me about 10 minutes to get them up
<johnc4510> kk, thx
<johnc4510> nhandler: looks pretty good
<nhandler> Thanks johnc4510
<johnc4510> thx for the help
<johnc4510> :)
<tyche> johnc4510: nhandler was saying that he's going to toss the script for the Team Reports up on Launchpad, and put the instructions in the template.
<nhandler> tyche: I'm working on that now. I'm adding some basic documentation and some licensing and copyright stuff as we speak
<johnc4510> yeah, i saw that earlier
<johnc4510> great
<johnc4510> is it a bash script? ./???????
<nhandler> johnc4510: Perl
<nhandler> I haven't had a chance to clean up the script, so it is a bit ugly. But in a minute or two, you should be able to do: bzr branch lp:~uwn/+junk/team-reports
<johnc4510> cool
<johnc4510> thx
<nhandler> johnc4510: Any objections to me editing the comment on the UWN Template to mention where to get the script?
<johnc4510> nope
<johnc4510> put in whatever instructions you think are necessary
<johnc4510> please
<nhandler> johnc4510: Alright. I added the bzr branch command to the template. The branch itself has a README explaining how to use the script
<johnc4510> excellent
<johnc4510> :)
<nhandler> I was just looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies, it looks like it is in need of an update
<johnc4510> it does
<johnc4510> i had planned on doing that shortly
<nhandler> :)
<johnc4510> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #174 is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue174
<cjohnston> thanks johnc4510
<cjohnston> and team
#ubuntu-news 2016-01-02
<pleia2> working on prepping 2 week doc
<tsimonq2> pleia2: need any assistance?
<pleia2> tsimonq2: you're always welcome to add articles to the newsletter doc throughout the week (that's what I'm doing)
<pleia2> alright, sent to summary writers
#ubuntu-news 2016-01-03
<pleia2> anyone have time to work on summaries this weekend? we don't have any yet
<wxl> pleia2: sorry been busy with holidays and family and chores and stuff, yet still i managed to sign up for extra work at the paying job and checlist tracking for alpha 1 :/
<tsimonq2> pleia2: you still need an extra hand?
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I will be available probably in an hour or two and for sure tomorrow
<tsimonq2> just checking things
<tsimonq2> adueppen: o/
<tsimonq2> :P
<adueppen> hi tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> hi lol
<PaulW2U> blogosphere completed, six summaries left
<pleia2> thanks PaulW2U \o/
 * tsimonq2 takes a look
<pleia2> tsimonq2: thanks, the planet section really needs summaries
